# كيفية ارسال الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل



## محمد على زيد (9 مايو 2008)

هذة اول مشاركة لى واتمنى ان تكون مفيدة لإخوانى واخواتى (مهندسوا المساحة)

اقدم لكم i lisp عن طريقة يمكن عمل جدول لاحداثيات بجدول اكسل من اى رسومات اوتو كاد

الطريقة من قائمة tooles لوحة رسم الاوتوكاد اتبع مايلى:
1-tooles
2-load application
3-تختار من look in المكان اللى انت حافظ فية الlisp إختار الlisp ثم اضغط load
4-ثم فى مكان الاوامر تحت فى لوحة الاوتوكاداكتب i ثم enter هتجيلك الرسالة دى
get name of new file (name.ext( هتكتب مثلاD:/m.ext حيث Dاى جزء من اجزاء الهارد اوF بمعنى اصح المكان اللى انت عايز تحفظ فية ملف احداثيات الاكسل اللى انت استخرجتة من الاوتوكادوبعدين تدوس ENTER هتجيلك الرسالة دى get no of first point طبعا لو عايز ترقم النقاط اللى هتنزل فى ملف الاكسيل ممكن تبدأبالرقم اللى انت عايزة وخللى بالك الارقام كلها هتتكتب على الرسم يعنى ممكن لو فية شك فى اى نقطة ممكن تشوف رقمها من الرسم وبعدين تدوسenter هتجيلك الرسالة دىselect point وتختار من الرسم النقط اللى حضرتك عايزها وبعدين تدوس enter هيطلب منك تانى فين اسم ومكان الملف بتاع الاكسيل توصفة زى الاول بالظبط وبعدينenter
هيطلب منك تختار اى نقطة فى لوحة الرسم علشان يعملك نفس جدول الاحداثيات على الرسم تختار مكان كويس وكليك فية هتلاقى جدول احداثيات زيى الفل بأرقام النقط واحداثياتها على الرسم
دة طبعا غير اللى موجود فى الاكسيل اللى انت عرفتة من الاول افتح بقى الدريف اللى انت حفظت فية ملفك ثم افتح ملف الاكسيل هتلاقى النقاط مرقمة فى جدول اكسيل محترم

اتمنى ان ساعدت واخواتى الاعزاء


ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك انت الوهاب


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (9 مايو 2008)

الف شكراخوي وما قصرت ويشرفني اكون اول واحد يرد عليك


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (10 مايو 2008)

الف شكراخوي وما قصرت ويشرفني اكون ثاني واحد يرد عليك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووروننتظر المزيد


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً
بالتوفيق والى الأمام


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (11 مايو 2008)

الف شكر ياأخ كانت ابحاث عن هذة الطريقة منذ فترة طويلة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مكتب السدف (13 مايو 2008)

مشكور يااخي علي وزاد الله علمك ونفع بك


----------



## الرسام الصغير (14 مايو 2008)

اللهم زد صاحب هذه المعلومة كل خير


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك.......


----------



## أبوإلياس (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي الأحباب

أنا جيبتلكم برنامج بيقوم لتحويل الملف dxf إلي ملف xyz علي طول 

وبعد ما تحوله ممكن تفتحه من الإكسيل بس تختار All files عشان يبان الملف في مكان فتح الملفات 

ولو في مشكله يبقي إفتح ملف ال xyz بال notepad وإحفظها علي هيئة txt وبعدها إفتحها من الأكسيل بسهوله

بس إللي أنا عايز أعرفه لو عندي اللوحه علي الأوتو كاد وأنا إللي حوقعها بالتوتال عايز أعرف ترقيم النقط إللي علي اللوحه الموافق لجدول الإكسيل بيتعمل إزاي يعني أنا ممكن أسحب ملف الإحداثيات من الأوتو كاد بس معرفش لنقطه الأولي مكنها فين علي اللوحه إللي بعد ما أوقها عشان البرنام ده بيسحب النقط باترتيب إللي إترسمت بيه مش بترتيب التوقيع


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanxxxxxxxxxx
شكراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًا


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الدنيا واىخرة


----------



## حسن احمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة جهودك وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز.


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

expectations


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عجزت عن الشكر والاعجاب بيكم انتم عظمااااااااااااء فعلا والله العظيم احببتكم فى الله


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فجرست (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك للك ويزيدك من فضلة


----------



## abdolkadr (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هذا الليسب يسحب الاحداثيات xy هل هناك ليسب يحسحب الاحداثيات الثلاثية x y z


----------



## مساح محترف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على كل ما قدمتموه وانا على استعداد لشرح بعض المعلومات المتواضعة في علم المساحة 
راجيا من الله ان يوفقني الى ذلك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you brother


----------



## حسام يونس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا العمل الطيب 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا لسب جامد جداشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

في سؤال عندي بعد ازنك طيب لو انا عايز اغير height الارقام اعمل ايه لان الارقام كبيرة جدا


----------



## مساح محترف (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## abdolkadr (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب صغير*

ابحث عن ليسب يستخرج لي الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف خارج اكسل او مفكرة
ولكن اريد الاحداثيات الثلاثية على الشكل التالي ( pointnum x y z )
حتى لو كان المنسوب z عبارة عن اصفار فقط على الشكل التالي :

p1 100 150 0
p2 300 420 0
p3 120 560 0 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
او اذا كان بالامكان تعديل هذا الليسب


----------



## امير عوض (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arssa2 (24 مايو 2009)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء
آنا محتاج جداً أستخرج إحداثيات نقط الأتوكاد على برنامج الاكسيل .
عندك طريقة أخرى عموماً آنا هجرب طريقتك ، وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء
أى معلومات تخص المحطة الشاملة بلغنى .


----------



## arssa2 (24 مايو 2009)

عاجل من فضلك آنا بشغل أتوكاد 2008 ومش لاقى باقى الكلام اللى إ،تا كتبتوا بداية من 
* 3-تختار من look in المكان اللى انت حافظ فية الlisp إختار الlisp ثم اضغط load
4-ثم فى مكان الاوامر تحت فى لوحة الاوتوكاداكتب i ثم enter هتجيلك الرسالة دى
get name of new file (name.ext( هتكتب مثلاD:/m.ext حيث Dاى جزء من اجزاء الهارد اوF بمعنى اصح المكان اللى انت عايز تحفظ فية ملف احداثيات الاكسل اللى انت استخرجتة من الاوتوكادوبعدين تدوس ENTER هتجيلك الرسالة دى get no of first point طبعا لو عايز ترقم النقاط اللى هتنزل فى ملف الاكسيل ممكن تبدأبالرقم اللى انت عايزة وخللى بالك الارقام كلها هتتكتب على الرسم يعنى ممكن لو فية شك فى اى نقطة ممكن تشوف رقمها من الرسم وبعدين تدوسenter هتجيلك الرسالة دىselect point وتختار من الرسم النقط اللى حضرتك عايزها وبعدين تدوس enter هيطلب منك تانى فين اسم ومكان الملف بتاع الاكسيل توصفة زى الاول بالظبط وبعدينenter
هيطلب منك تختار اى نقطة فى لوحة الرسم علشان يعملك نفس جدول الاحداثيات على الرسم تختار مكان كويس وكليك فية هتلاقى جدول احداثيات زيى الفل بأرقام النقط واحداثياتها على الرسم
دة طبعا غير اللى موجود فى الاكسيل اللى انت عرفتة من الاول افتح بقى الدريف اللى انت حفظت فية ملفك ثم افتح ملف الاكسيل هتلاقى النقاط مرقمة فى جدول اكسيل محترم
الرجاء محتاج توضيح أكثر وشكرا
*


----------



## فتوح (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً

افستفادة منكم عظيمة


----------



## العباده (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم .............. لكن ! عندما اكتب i ثم enter تظهر رسالة insert ارجو المساعده


----------



## الامير11 (3 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية كما امتن بالفضل الى استاذى الجليل المهندس احمد الموازينى رعاة اللة وبارك ف ذريتة محمد صلاح بنى عبيد


----------



## العباده (3 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الاخ ابو الياس شرح بسيط كيف استخدام برنامج dxf2 xyz جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kanan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر جزيل


----------



## hells angels (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا صديقي محمد :14::13:
كان الجدول كثير رائع 
فعلا lisp ممتاز:28: و مفيد وبيختصر وقت 
لكثير رسومات ​


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أدهم7 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asd salim (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thx alotttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## babankarey (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adlaylol (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليكم يا جماعه أنا عضو جديد بس مساح قديم ووجدت فوائد عظيمه في المنتدي ربنا يبارك


----------



## karim63 (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وسام العرموطي (23 يونيو 2010)

يااخوان كيف اكون لسب


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser_uv (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دموع الاحزان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## عبد 12316 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (8 مايو 2011)

مشككووووووور


----------



## نضال هديب (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه يا أخ (محمد علي )


----------



## كوردستان (9 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ليكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (9 مايو 2011)

تسلم ياحبوب وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد علي الغول (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر​


----------

